# Vorsicht Rubbellose im Postkasten



## beauty4u (4 April 2005)

:ritter: Gestern habe ich Rubbellose im meinen normalen (nicht Internet)Postkasten entdeckt (Ich wohne in Österreich). Nach dem rubbeln, es war geschrieben, dass ich etwas gewonnen habe und rauszufinden was ich gewonnen habe und Gewinn-Nummer zu bekommen, muss ich kostenpflichtige Nummer anrufen (ca. 2 euro pro Minute) und dann muss man Karte ausfüllen und Gewinn-Nummer welcher man per Telefon-Anruf angeblich bekommt einschreiben und dann auf P/o Box einsenden. Nach dem Anruf dort ca. 10-15 Minuten oder mehr läuft ein Band auf welcher verschiedene Gewinne sind beschrieben, welche mann gewinnen kann, aber wird nicht mitgeteilt was Person gewonnen hat und Gewinn-Nummer ist nicht gesagt, nur ohne Ende läuft ein sinnloses Quatsch. Das ist reine Abzocke.


----------



## Anonymous (4 April 2005)

beauty4u schrieb:
			
		

> ...muss ich kostenpflichtige Nummer anrufen ... und dann auf P/o Box einsenden...


Bitte Klartext: Welche Rufnummer, welche Firma (bitte vollständige Adresse). Dann findet man die Zusammenhänge schneller.


----------



## beauty4u (4 April 2005)

*Re:*

Also Adresse ist volgende: Gewinn-Stelle Rubbellos Marketing, Postfach 3, A-1238, Wien. 
Es gab dort 2 Telefon-Nummern, einer von Nummern ist 
090051556124 (Anruf aus Österreich).


----------



## beauty4u (4 April 2005)

*Re:*

Durch google gefunden über diese Firma:

http://noe.arbeiterkammer.at/www-588-IP-20450.html


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2005)

*Re:*



			
				beauty4u schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist reine Abzocke.


Vorsicht mit solchen Äußerungen, denn wenn...


			
				beauty4u schrieb:
			
		

> http://noe.arbeiterkammer.at/www-588-IP-20450.html


 ...tatsächliche Preise ausgeschüttet werden und der Preis für den Anruf zur Mehrwertnummer auf dem Los steht, dann ist mMn (vorläufig erstmal) nichts unrechtes an der Sache.


----------



## beauty4u (4 April 2005)

*Re:*

Hier ist noch einen link, das gleiche Firma lockt  Leute schon sieit Jahr 2003, und dort Leute schreiben, dass sie Gewinn nie bekommen haben.

http://warteschlange.twoday.net/stories/98902/#378913


----------



## beauty4u (4 April 2005)

*Re:*

Preis (Gesamtkosten) steht aber in so kleiner Schrift, dass mann merkt es überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2005)

Hier in Deutschland wird bei Anwahl einer Mehrwertnummer der Preis automatisch durch den Netzbetreiber angesagt. Die Ansage ist kostenlos, bis zum Beep - der Kunde hat genug Zeit, um zuvor das Gespräch zu beenden. Wie oder was auf den Losen steht, wäre hier in D erstmal unbedeutend. Aber wenn es schon dasteht, muss im Einzelfall geprüft werden, ob es hinreichend deutlich ist, um einen Irrtum auszuschließen. Im Zweifelsfall greift aber immer noch die Preisinfo durch die Ansage.

Wie das in Österreich geregelt ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Wembley (4 April 2005)

Regelungen für Österreich: 

Quelle: www.rtr.at
Datei: *kem-v.pdf* (234KB)
Diese Datei findet man über die Suche von www.rtr.at



> Entgeltinformation unmittelbar vor der Dienstenutzung
> § 105. (1) Bei Diensten in den Bereichen 900, 901, 930 und 931 sowie im
> Zugangskennzahlbereich 118 stellt der Kommunikationsdienstebetreiber, von dessen zugehörigem Kommunikationsnetz aus der Dienst erbracht wird, sicher, dass dem Nutzer die Höhe des pro Minute oder pro Event anfallenden Entgeltes in Euro unmittelbar nach Herstellen der Verbindung oder bei Nachrichtendiensten unmittelbar vor jeder Inanspruchnahme des Dienstes in geeigneter Weise mitgeteilt wird.
> (2) Dem Teilnehmer darf für die gesamte Information gemäß Abs. 1 kein Entgelt in Rechnung gestellt werden und es muss dem Nutzer ermöglicht werden, die Inanspruchnahme des Dienstes nach Erhalt der Information entgeltfrei ablehnen zu können.
> ...


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> > (3) Die Entgeltinformation gemäß Abs. 1 muss bei zeittarifierten Diensten innerhalb von 10 Sekunden erfolgen.


Na da stehts ja, also auch in A wahrscheinlich immer eine automatisch generierte Ansage vor der kostenpflichtigen Verbindung. Also wird auch in den Bergen die Verantwortung direkt auf den entscheidungsfähigen Nutzer umgelagert.


----------



## beauty4u (4 April 2005)

*Re:*

Also Preis ca. 2 euro pro Minute steht auf Los deutlich gross, aber die Gesmatkosten pro Anruf ca. 15 euro sind im kleinen Schrift geschrieben, natührlich ich wusste dass ich muss zahlen wenn ich dort angerufen habe, aber am Telefon Gesamtkosten ca. 15 euro pro Anruf (am Anfang des Anrufes) waren überhaupt nicht mitgeteilt und ich musste dass alles anhören und warten bis versprochene Gewinn-Nummer wird mitgeteilt und es war über alles möglich mittgeteilt, aber nicht über mein Gewinn-Nummer.


----------



## galdikas (4 April 2005)

*Re:*



			
				beauty4u schrieb:
			
		

> Also Adresse ist volgende: Gewinn-Stelle Rubbellos Marketing, Postfach 3, A-1238, Wien.



Laut AKNÖ handelt es sich um eine Firma namens

*RUBBELLOS MARKETING Ltd*

Möglicherweise ist die identisch mit der englischen Firma

*RUBBELLOS MARKETING LIMITED*
 6 THE SQUARE
 MARTLESHAM HEATH
 IPSWICH
 IP5 3SL
 Company No. 04908421

Gewiß kann über die Rubbellose-Firma das dortige Steuerberatungs- und Firmengründungsunternehmen, sowie der (zumindest bei anderen Firmen) als Company Secretary fungierende Anwalt Auskunft geben:

*RDP Consulting Limited*
Colchester - Ipswich - Chelmsford
Accountancy - Consultancy - Taxation

Here are just some of the services we provide  ( =  von uns angebotene Dienstleistungen)
....
Limited Company Formations   ( =  Firmengründungen )
.....
 6, The Square
Martlesham Heath
Ipswich
Suffolk
IP5 3SL
http://www.rdppartnership.co.uk/Ipswich.htm

*MARTLESHAM CONSULTANTS LIMITED *
Registered office: 
6 The Square 
MARTLESHAM HEATH
IPSWICH IP5 3SL 

COMPANY SECRETARY 
Mr T J M, 
6 The Square, 
MARTLESHAM HEATH, 
IPSWICH IP5 3SL

*T J M* FCA*
Chartered Accountants and registered Auditors
main contact
Mr Timothy J M*
contact 	
Position: Proprietor
Address: 7 The Square,Martlesham Heath,IPSWICH, SUFFOLK,IP5 3SL,UK

gal.


----------



## Wembley (4 April 2005)

Hier der Abschnitt über die Bewerbung (selbe Quelle wie oben)



> Bewerbung
> § 104. (1) Bei Diensten in den Bereichen gemäß § 103 Abs. 1 stellt der Dienstleister
> sicher, dass alle Formen der Bewerbung, derer er sich bedient, folgende Informationen
> deutlich erkennbar enthalten:
> ...



Wie gesagt, das betrifft die "Bewerbung". Der "Gesamtpreis" steht da, wie du schreibst (zwar klein, aber das ist leider nix Neues in dieser Branche).
Beachte (4) oben bez. Lesbarkeit und direktem Zusammenhang mit der Rufnummer, ob das zutrifft. Ich kenn das Los zwar nicht, aber mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn das alles noch irgendwie im gesetzlichen Rahmen wäre.

Den Anruf selber betrifft §105 (siehe oben). Da lese ich nur etwas von einer verpflichtenden Minutenansage (ob man das als "eventbasiert" bezeichnen kann, ist auch sehr fraglich).

Aber schau dir ruhig einmal die ganze Verordnung (KEM-V) an.


----------



## Wembley (4 April 2005)

Erläuterungen zur KEM-V: 

*EB zur KEM-V*

Ebenfalls eine PDF-Datei (328 KB), die man über die Suche von www.rtr.at findet.

Ausschnitt: Erläuterungen zum § 104



> Zu § 104 Abs. 1:
> Eine korrekte Beschreibung des Dienstes beinhaltet eine kurze und aussagekräftige inhaltliche Beschreibung des Dienstes (zB Erotikdienst, Erotikchat, Gewinnspiel,... ), einen Hinweis auf die Art des Dienstes (Mehrwertdienst) und einen Hinweis auf die Entgeltlichkeit des Dienstes. Wenn unter einer Rufnummer ggf. auch mehrere Dienste(varianten) mit unterschiedlichen Entgelten angeboten werden (zB Keyword- basierte SMS-Dienste) ist dies bei der Bewerbung (und der Entgeltinformation unmittelbar vor Diensteinanspruchnahme) entsprechend zu berücksichtigen. Es muss jedenfalls sichergestellt sein, dass das Diensteentgelt für alle Nutzer, die Zugang zum Dienst haben, gleich ist. Für sprachbasierte Mehrwertdienste, die aus mehreren oder allen Kommunikationsnetzen erreichbar sind, wird dies auf Grund der technischen Erfordernisse (insbesondere auch der
> Abrechnungserfordernisse) weiterhin bedeuten, dass unter jeder Diensterufnummer nur ein Dienst erbracht werden bzw. nur ein Diensteentgelt zur Anwendung kommen kann.
> 
> ...



Zu Abs. 2: Ob da Lose auch dazugehören?? Möglicherweise

Zu Abs. 4: Eine interessante Beschreibung, was als "gut lesbar" gilt.


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Abs. 4: Eine interessante Beschreibung, was als "gut lesbar" gilt.


Sowas ist eine moosgummiweiche Beschreibung, könnte genau so gut "nicht zwingend sehr gut lesbar" heißen.


----------



## galdikas (5 April 2005)

*Re:*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> wenn tatsächliche Preise ausgeschüttet werden und der Preis für den Anruf zur Mehrwertnummer auf dem Los steht, dann ist mMn (vorläufig erstmal) nichts unrechtes an der Sache.



Die Rubbelkarten-Verteiler machen sich wegen wissentlich unwahren, irreführenden Werbeangaben strafbar. (Daß ihnen vielleicht nicht auch schon wegen Gewinnabrufkosten-Verschleierung ein unzulässiges Wettbewerbsverhalten vorzuwerfen wäre, ändert daran nichts. Vielleicht läge die unlautere Preisverunklarung zudem schon darin begründet, daß kein klarer Gewinnabrufpreis ( 14,96 Euro ) auf den Kärtchen angegeben ist, wenn auf eine erforderliche (Mindest-)Gesprächsdauer für einen Gewinnabruf von "etwa 6 Minuten 55 Sekunden" hingewiesen wird?  Ansonsten wäre vielleicht die Verpflichtung zur klaren, verständlichen Preisangabe (erst) deswegen als nicht erfüllt zu betrachten, weil auf den Gewinnmitteilungen nicht einmal ein Hinweis auf den Minutenpreis ( 2,16 Euro) als ausreichend leserlich anzusehen wäre?)

gal.


----------

